# Bonjour de Paris, Hello from Paris, Saludos de Paris



## Atacama (Aug 20, 2008)

Hello:
Bonjour à tout le monde: 
Hola amigos:
I want to intruduce me in this fair community. 
And that is a little difficult because my poor english 
(en français ça va!) (En español también!)
I've spent some time following the VI forums since one or two months ago.
After this time I've decided to take the risk to join, and submit my music to everyone here. 
I'am a latin-american composer. Born in Chile in 1951, I'm a self-made musician.
I've made my life playing guitars and bass between 1976 and 1986, in Paris, France.
Ca-bas-de-soie que avec des français et des québecois et n'importe qui qui le veut
on peut se parler en français! Je fais des efforts tout de même pour ce forum en angliche!!
I've spent ten years playing really every style in Paris, Europe, Latin-America & USA-Canada, 
guitar and bass, studyng jaò{ß   ‚Áù{ß   ‚Áú{ß   ‚Áû{ß   ‚Áü{ß   ‚Áý{ß   ‚Áþ{ß   ‚Áÿ{ß   ‚Â {ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â	{ß   ‚Â
{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â {ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â{ß   ‚Â {ß   ‚Â!{ß   ‚Â"{ß   ‚Â#{ß   ‚Â${ß   ‚Â%{ß   ‚Â&{ß   ‚Â'{ß   ‚Â({ß   ‚Â){ß   ‚Â*{ß   ‚Â+{ß   ‚Â,{ß   ‚Â-{ß   ‚Â.{ß   ‚Â/{ß   ‚Â0{ß   ‚Â1{ß   ‚Â2{ß   ‚Â3{ß   ‚Â4{ß   ‚Â5


----------



## groove (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi atacama !

Welcome to VI
Bienvenue par ici 
Bienvenido amigo !


----------



## CFDG (Aug 23, 2008)

Hola, salut à toi et welcome Atacama!

Last time I heard music from a composer/architect, the piece was called Metastasis and the guy's name was Ιάννης Ξενάκης. Seriously, that piece changed my perception of glissandi :mrgreen: 

Christian


----------



## Thonex (Aug 23, 2008)

Bienvenue à notre petit coin de l'univers musical. 

Nous sommes heureux de vous avoir ici. Ne vous inquiétez pas de votre anglais...
de toutes facon, il semble que les Européens parlent anglais mieux que les Américains. 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Robobino (Aug 23, 2008)

Thonex @ Sat Aug 23 said:


> de toutes facon, il semble que les Européens parlent anglais mieux que les Américains.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T


Pas juste les Européens, les Québécois aussi, héhé... Parlez-en à notre belle Céline... o-[][]-o


----------



## alphonse (Aug 23, 2008)

hola amigo san pedro es mi pueblito non sans dec good music

si po


----------



## Atacama (Aug 23, 2008)

Hello,
I'm very glad about your kind words....
I feel fine about this forum.., better than others,....
and I hope you will listen to my music,
Beside I need to have a feedback from you,
Whatever bad or good critics, everything is welcome
in order to progress....
Cheers
Pablo

DESERT SONGS (Arabian dreams): 

http://www.box.net/shared/z6l1jyfx15 
http://www.box.net/shared/7tyg3c797f 
http://www.box.net/shared/bzanskkxrp 

I hope you can enjoy 

Greetings


----------



## Atacama (Aug 23, 2008)

San Pedro de Atacama?
Are you kidding?
Cheers again


----------



## CFDG (Aug 25, 2008)

Robobino @ Sat Aug 23 said:


> Pas juste les Européens, les Québécois aussi, héhé... Parlez-en à notre belle Céline... o-[][]-o


En passant, on attend toujours des excuses officielles pour nous avoir confié Roch Voisine si longtemps. >8o o=<


----------



## Markus S (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi from Paris also! :D


----------

